# Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?



## holger_buns (29. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,
muss ich bei meinem Teich den Filter im Winter abschalten? Ein Nachbar von mir lässt den Filter das ganze Jahr an. Er sagte, dass sein Teich damit nicht einfriert an der Stelle in der der Ablaufschlauch vom Filter wieder zurück fließt. Ich hab bei meinem Teich mit ca. 80 cm Tiefe, 6 Goldfische drin und einen 10.000 Liter Filterkammersystem aus dem Baumarkt. Der Filter sitzt an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich.

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Plätscher (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*



holger_buns schrieb:


> Der Filter sitzt an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich.



Hallo Holli,

ich vermute mal, das du meinst, das an der tiefsten Stelle das Wasser abgesaugt wird, und nicht das dort der Filter steht . 

Das ist schon mal nicht gut, du kühlst auf diese Art nur den Teich aus. Da bei Kälte die Biol. Prozesse nur noch auf Sparflamme laufen, arbeitet ein Filter im Winter nur noch mechanisch d.h. gröbere Teile werden zwar ausgefiltert aber eine Umwandlung der Fisch AA in Algendünger findet nicht mehr statt. 

Wenn man dann noch bedenkt wieviel Strom sonne Pumpe verbrät dann ist es viel kostengünstiger einen Eisfreihalter einzusetzen, deren Stromverbrauch ist viel geringer. Das Geld für solch ein Teil hast du schon nach dem ersten Winter an Stromersparnis heraus.


----------



## Joerg (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*

Hallo Holli,

bei der Teichtiefe würde ich den Filter im Winter außer Betrieb nehmen.
Zusätzlich würde ich die Oberfläche isolieren. Das mindert die Auskühlung über Verdunstung erheblich.
Ich lasse meinen Filter (Schwerkraft) durchlaufen und an der Stelle in der Flachwasserzone wo es einläuft ist es eisfrei. Habe den Teich aber auch mit Styrodurplatten abgedeckt, um das zufrieren zu mindern. Die Umwälzrate ist über den Winter stark grdrosselt und der Einlauf nach oben verlegt.


----------



## koifischfan (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*

Kannst du etwas zu deiner Wassertemperatur im Winter sagen? Das es nicht zufriert sagt ja noch nichts über deren Höhe aus.


----------



## Joerg (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*

Die liegt am Boden bei sicheren 4°.
Ist die Tiefe ausreichend und keine Strömung im Teich, sollte sich diese einstellen. (Ich messe auch nach und habe eine Heizung für den Notfall. )
Damit die Eisschicht an der Oberfläche nicht zu groß wird, ist aus meiner Sicht eine Abdeckung Empfehlenswert. 
Früher hatte ich dann 30cm dickes Eis drauf - nun ist es mehr "Schwimmraum". Das erhöht die Sicherheit.

Ob es Empfehlenswert ist die Pumpe auch im Winter durchlaufen zu lassen hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Tiefe, Volumen, Oberfläche, Besatz und das was im Teich sonst noch ist.
Die Auskühlung durch den Filter nehme ich nun in Kauf, da mir dies für meinen Teich aktuell sicherer erscheint. Das trifft aber nicht auf alle Anwendungsfälle zu.


----------



## koifischfan (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*



> Die Auskühlung durch den Filter nehme ich nun in Kauf, da mir dies für meinen Teich aktuell sicherer erscheint.


:shock Sicherer als was?

Mein Filter ist schon seit zwei Wochen außer Betrieb. Ich schalte aber momentan die Pumpe immer ein, wenn die Außentemperatur über der Teichtemperatur liegt. Und abends auch aus.


----------



## Joerg (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*

Damit wird sich der Teich wohl kaum messbar erwärmen.
Auch die Fische mögen das gar nicht, wenn sie schon in der Ruhephase sind und dann auf einmal Strömung da ist.

Die meiste Wärme geht aktuell duch Verdunstung verloren. Ist die Oberfläche abgedeckt, das muss auch nicht dick sein, sind die Tag - Nacht Schwankungen deutlich geringer.
Meine halten sich tagsüber bei Sonnenschein in der Flachwasserzone auf, da ist es am wämsten. Den Bereich hab ich auch noch nicht abgedeckt.


----------



## koifischfan (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*



> Die liegt am Boden bei sicheren 4°.


Da sollte sich aber niemand in Sicherheit wiegen.
Ist die übrige Wassertemperatur lange genug unter den 4 Grad, wird es auch am Boden viel kühler.



> Damit wird sich der Teich wohl kaum messbar erwärmen


Besser als garnichts. Aber auch nicht unnötig auskühlen in der Nacht. 



> Auch die Fische mögen das gar nicht, wenn sie schon in der Ruhephase sind und dann auf einmal Strömung da ist.





> > Ich lasse meinen Filter (Schwerkraft) durchlaufen und an der Stelle in der Flachwasserzone wo es einläuft ist es eisfrei.


Ah ja.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Da sollte sich aber niemand in Sicherheit wiegen.
> Ist die übrige Wassertemperatur lange genug unter den 4 Grad, wird es auch am Boden viel kühler.



Wer eine Abdeckung mit funktionierender Teichheizung hat, der kann sich in Sicherheit wiegen und bei dem wird das Wasser nie unter 4°C absinken.
Versprochen 



koifischfan schrieb:


> Ah ja.



Ganz einfach ... die Fische mögen es nicht, wenn über Nacht Ruhe ist und dann urplötzlich eine Strömung kommt, nur weil Du bei schön Wetter die Pumpe anschmeißt.
Wenn die Filteranlage durchläuft, gibt es keine Ruhephasen und die Fische können sich auch nicht dran gewöhnen.

Meine Filter laufen übrigens auch durch und bei mir ist nix mit Ruhe im Teich. Ich habe noch so 16°C und die Fische tun so als wär Frühling.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (30. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*

Wichtigste Vorraussetzung für die Temperaturschichtung im Teich ist - keine Wasserbewegung.
Ist der Teich tiefer als 1m, kommt normalerweise zusätzlich Wärme aus dem Erdreich von unten. 

Nach meinen Erkenntnissen kommen die meisten Verluste über den Winter duch mangelde Ernährung vorher und Störung der Winterruhe und nicht durch eine zu tiefe Temperatur.


----------



## holger_buns (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*

Hallo,
danke schon mal für die Antworten. Also o.k. dann wähle ich die Variante mit Styrodur und dem Eisfreihalter. Muss die gesamte Fläche mit den Styrodur Platten genauestens abgedeckt sein? Da mein Teich ja nicht symetrisch Eckig oder ganz rund ist, würden schon ein paar Stellen sein, welche unbedeckt sind. Könnt Ihr einen Eisfreihalter empfehlen (Produktname)? Ich habe auch schon überlegt mit Teichbällen zu arbeiten und hatte da auch schon einen Thread hier gepostet.

Ich möchte halt, dass meine Fische gut über den Winter kommen.

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Joerg (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*

Hallo Holli,
die Variante mit Styrodur finde ich persönlich schon mal sehr gut.
Ecken isoliere ich dann mit Luftpolsterfolie - ist günstiger (und besser) als Teichbälle.


----------



## Annett (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*

Hallo Jörg.



			
				Joerg schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meinen Erkenntnissen kommen die meisten Verluste über den Winter duch mangelde Ernährung vorher und Störung der Winterruhe und nicht durch eine zu tiefe Temperatur.


Ich hatte mich diesbezüglich mal mit Rainer (rainthanner) ausgetauscht und er sagte mir, dass das Problem gerade bei Koi auch an den tiefen Temperaturen hängt. 
An den Kiemen bilden sich dann Eiskristalle, welche dort für entsprechende Zerstörungen verantwortlich sind und so, spätestens wenn es wieder etwas wärmer wird, für Probleme bei der Sauerstoffversorgung sorgen. 
Unter 4°C Wassertemperatur sollte man daher tunlichst vermeiden!
Nicht umsonst hatten wir im letzten Frühjahr, als das Wetter von richtig kalt auf deutlich wärmer kippte und viele noch dickes Eis auf dem Teich hatten, vor den Folgen einer zu schnell abtauenden Eisdecke gewarnt. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30055
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/19
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25747
Dazu gab es noch oben im Forum einen aktuellen Hinweis... 

Keiner weiß, wie vielen Fischen wir damit das Leben retten konnten und wie viele genau wegen der Untätigkeit der Besitzer hopps gegangen sind. :?


----------



## Duquesa86 (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*

Hallo, 

ich habe meinen Filter ausserhalb des Teiches im Teich (1,50 m) unten liegt lediglich die Pumpe. Kann ich die Pumpe ausschalten und dort liegen lassen? 
Den Filter schalte ich demnächst ab uns bring ihn in den Keller, muß eh gereinigt werden. Letztes Jahr habe ich beides rausgenommen, möchte aber, wenn es möglich ist die Pumpe drin lassen.


----------



## Nori (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*

Kannst liegen lassen - aber sie sollte auch mal gereinigt werden - und wenn sie dann eh schon aus dem Wasser ist, kann man das Teil auch im Keller überwintern.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Frankia (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*

Hallo Holli,

waäre das eine Alternative für deine Teich?
Es handelt sich 5 cm starkes gefalztes Styrodur 3035 CS............


----------



## koifischfan (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*

Sieht doch gut aus. Bei mir ist viel mehr Wasser zu sehen.

Was sind denn die braunen 'Verbinder' zwischen den Platten?
Hast du Haustiere?


----------



## Frankia (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*

......Haustiere ? nein..................

Das sind Gummiringe mit denen ich die Platten zusammengehalten habe.....
Im Nachhinein habe ich aber festgestellt, dass die Platten durch die Falzen so gut halten, dass man sie nicht zusammenbinden braucht................wenn alles so dicht liegt wie bei mir...

Ich hatte in die Platten in Abständen kleine Löcher gebohrt und dort Dübel eingeklebt.
In die Dübel hatte ich dann kleine Edelstahlschrauben gedreht und die Gummis gespannt........


----------



## koifischfan (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*

Ich werde meinen Teich zusätzlich mit einem Laubnetz sichern. Deswegen die Frage nach Haustieren.


----------



## holger_buns (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*

Hallo,
könnt Ihr einen Eisfreihalter empfehlen (Produktname)? Ich habe auch schon überlegt mit Teichbällen zu arbeiten und hatte da auch schon einen Thread hier gepostet.

Wie gesagt, habe ich keine Kois, sondern nur 6 Goldfische im Teich bei 80cm Tiefe.

Gruss
Holli


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichfilter für meinen Teich ausschalten?*

Hallo,
ich werde nach Einsetzen der ersten längeren Frostperiode (in 4-8 Wochen?) die aktuelle Pumpe ausschalten, und mit einer kleinen weiterarbeiten. Das Wasser wird wie letztes Jahr vom Grund gesaugt, aber dort halten sich die Fische nicht auf. Sie verstecken sich unter den Seerosenbehältern, in 1m Tiefe (mal sehen, ob es wieder so ist).
Bei längerem Frost komme ich um eine Heizung im Filter nicht herum. Für kürzere "Frostperioden" reicht die "Erdwärme" der Zu- und Ableitungen, sowie der Filterschacht.
Auf diese Weise entferne ich das Wasser aus dem Bodenbereich mit dem Kohlendioxid, und "drücke" CO2-armes aus den oberen Schichten nach unten. Darum befürworte ich lieber Umwälzung als "Blubberung".


----------

